# thursday 4/9/09



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

mikes fishcame in on the bar on bottom
a few people had already thrown on it multple times 
mike told me that he saw people throwing so he went down there and threw and landed on the fishes nose,fish ate his lure, he jacked him and the rest is history
good job mike!!!


----------



## B.CARR (Feb 4, 2008)

congrats to mike :letsdrink


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

NICE catch!!!!Congrats!!! :letsdrink :bowdown


----------

